# Need "likes" for my CTTC Facebook page please



## kimber_lee_314 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello turtle/tortoise friends. I am trying to start a Facebook page for the California Turtle and Tortoise Club, Chino Chapter. If I could ask a favor of all of those on Facebook, would you please go to the page and "like" it for me. You can go to the notifications section and change it so you won't get any notices in your email or news feed (unless you are in So Cal and would like to get them.) The page is pretty pathetic right now - so don't expect anything exciting for a while! Thank you so much!!!

Hopefully this link will take you there!

https://www.facebook.com/ChinoCTTC?ref=hl


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 26, 2013)

i would like this if i was a FB user.... bummer!!!


----------



## Spn785 (Mar 26, 2013)

Team Gomberg said:


> i would like this if i was a FB user.... bummer!!!



LOL! Same here!


----------



## kathyth (May 1, 2013)

Done!

Olivia Gonzales


----------



## james1974 (May 5, 2013)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Hello turtle/tortoise friends. I am trying to start a Facebook page for the California Turtle and Tortoise Club, Chino Chapter. If I could ask a favor of all of those on Facebook, would you please go to the page and "like" it for me. You can go to the notifications section and change it so you won't get any notices in your email or news feed (unless you are in So Cal and would like to get them.) The page is pretty pathetic right now - so don't expect anything exciting for a while! Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Hopefully this link will take you there!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ChinoCTTC?ref=hl



We liked


----------



## ScottishFish (May 5, 2013)

Done!


_'Or like the snow falls in the river,
A moment white, then melts forever'
*~Robert Burns - Tam O' Shanter*_

0.0.1 Testudo hermanni boettgeri


----------



## wellington (May 5, 2013)

Done


----------



## Angi (May 6, 2013)

I liked


----------



## sissyofone (May 6, 2013)

Done. 

Sent from my M865 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## james1974 (May 7, 2013)

It's done

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Vickie (Jun 12, 2013)

kimber_lee_314 said:


> Hello turtle/tortoise friends. I am trying to start a Facebook page for the California Turtle and Tortoise Club, Chino Chapter. If I could ask a favor of all of those on Facebook, would you please go to the page and "like" it for me. You can go to the notifications section and change it so you won't get any notices in your email or news feed (unless you are in So Cal and would like to get them.) The page is pretty pathetic right now - so don't expect anything exciting for a while! Thank you so much!!!
> 
> Hopefully this link will take you there!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ChinoCTTC?ref=hl



Done! I hope it helps you out a bit.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Jun 12, 2013)

Done.


----------

